# My poodle sleeps A LOT during the day. Is this a problem?



## zyrcona

arrow said:


> Hello,
> 
> My 4-yo mini sleeps a lot during the day. He goes to bed around 9-10pm and wakes up at around 6am. I walk him from 7 to 7:30. Then he eats breakfast around 8am. Between 8am and 6pm which is his dinner time, he mostly sleeps though. Occasionally, he wakes up but goes back to sleep shortly after.
> 
> After dinner, he has some play time, then goes out for a walk and goes to bed.
> 
> Is this normal? What is your poodle doing during the day?


It's common for an 'only dog' to sleep a lot when people aren't interacting with it. So long as he does not seem to be lethargic or otherwise ill, and as long as he still sleeps at night rather than running amok (!) it doesn't sound like anything to worry about.


----------



## Poodlemama99

It is common for all dogs to sleep a lot. Excepting jack Russell's haha. My 4 probably sleep 18 hours out of 24 maybe more and I am home during the day. They don't sleep soundly but they are usually napping. Totally normal. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## LEUllman

Sounds about right. Here's Beau, right now:


----------



## Locket

It depends on the dog. If it is out of the ordinary, then there could be a problem, but if it is routine, then I wouldn't worry about it. 

If you're free during the day, maybe encourage him to play or go for an extra walk or something, but otherwise, I would just let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## RileysMommy

Sounds normal to me too! Riley is always napping! Unless someone mentions "going" somewhere or "ball"! lol Usually sleeping in my lap or as close as he can get to me!


----------



## Poodlelvr

I envy dogs for their ability to sleep when there is nothing more exciting going on. This is especially true when I can't go back to sleep in the middle of the night. I wouldn't worry about your poodle at all.


----------



## Ms Stella

Yes...even my high energy Madonna will lay down and sleep if no one is engaging her. She and Stella have a routine of waking up, going for walk, eating, and sleeping much of the day until 5pm then they both get active, eat again and play until about 8pm. I like that about them  Not bothersome..and seem happy to engage at any given moment but dont need to be engaged all the time.


----------



## tokipoke

If that is what your poodle usually does, totally normal. When Leroy got to the age where he would sleep during the day, I said hallelujah! When I first got Louis (not a poodle though), he would always be wandering around and restless during the day. I guess he's finally used to the house and routine (I got him 6 months ago). Both dogs will sleep all day until 5 PM, we usually play in the house until it gets darker where I can walk them so it's not so hot. It is a relief when I have to work, because I know they aren't missing anything. They would be sleeping during the day anyway, with or without me there.


----------



## arrow

Great! So this is normal.  Thank you all.

One thing I noticed though is that he rarely pees during that time frame (8am-6pm). I guess that's understandable given that he's mostly sleeping, but holding 9-10 hours seems a bit too much? I don't know.


----------



## Indiana

Oh man, I WISH my dogs would sleep during the day...or ever. They are always looking for their own kind of fun or wrestling, if no one is engaging them at that particular moment. Or like yesterday, I suddenly realized it was quiet, went to investigate, and Maddy was on the TABLE! She's almost 50 lbs, she's not like a little cat or something to spring up there.


----------



## sophiebonita

My mpoo girl Sophie is only a puppy still (4 mos) and she sleeps A LOT too! If she's this calm now I can only imagine what she'll be like when she's older...


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BorderKelpie

Poodles sleep? 

Wow. Mine have the same insomnia that I do. :/ Except they're cheerful and sweet where I'm just grumpy and old. lol


----------



## pudelmann

Mine sleeps a lot too. She's only 15 month old though. I've only had her for a few weeks and thought she'd be very active being a young adult but she's a sleeper. I was a bit worried too and wondering if she's depressed or what not, but it looks like that's a normal behavior. Glad to know that.


----------

